# Tapatalk



## woodyd70 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello All,
I was just wondering if someone could shed some light on the tapatalk app for me.  I have downloaded it for my android, and seem to remember someone mentioning at some point that it could be very helpful when related to "Sightings" being posted.  

I am looking for the best way to keep up with the Starwood Bulk deposits reliably and quickly, as I love to exchange my Desert Oasis weeks for HRA, SVV, and West Kaan/Princeville

Thanks,


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 19, 2013)

You can have it notify you when there are posts to the Sightings Forum.  I have iPhone and it is done by allowing notifications (buzz/sound) for the Tapatalk app - turned on in settings.  I do not do this, but can be done.  Not sure how it is done for droid.


----------



## woodyd70 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks DnR

I kinda want my cake and eat it too...........I really like the idea of "not" having to check the Starwood Forum multiple times daily, or even worse "searching I.I." daily.

I am hoping there is a way to be notified only of "Starwood Sightings", not an alert on every post, or every sighting..........Probably not doable, but if it is..........then that would be SUPER Cool

Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 19, 2013)

I think it is possible to get an alert from only the Sightings Forum - but no way to select which ones. As there are not that many - my issue would be the ones that may show up during sleep hours - the iPhone iOS7 has a 'Do Not Disturb' feature that works well if Contact info is complete.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2013)

There is a pretty lengthy thread on this subject in the Sightings forum.


----------

